# The Auburn Avenue Theology



## TimV (Feb 15, 2009)

Pros & Cons. Debating the Federal Vision.

Edited by Calvin Beisner, put out by Knox Theological Seminary.

I don't remember which one of you recommended it to me, but whoever you were, thanks. I've been going through it for awhile now just a page or two at a time. It's about as comprehensive and fair as can be, and Beisner's summery at the end is great.


----------

